# JL audio vs Morel components



## Mohito (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello people,
I know it's an open-ended question, but...

I have morel hybrid 602 in my car (driven by a Sinfoni amp) and really like the sound - could have more bass, but I need a sub. Those were upgraded form a Morel Tempo comp set which I also liked a lot. 

I have another car in a different country which I think of upgrading, but the car audio installation there really likes JL Audio and keeps telling me they sound much better... 

So I'd like to ask people who heard both speakers, I'm not sure what the JL speaker that's priced around the Morel Hybrid 602 - but if you've heard it, what do you think?

I could go elsewhere but I trust these guys to do a good install job, and I also got an Anderoid HU from them that I'm planing to modify with an external DAC so there's a good reason to stick with them. 

My music style is Jazz and electronic, so more detail and musicality are way more important for me that earth shaking bass (although I'm likely to go for a sub too).

Please share your thoughts,


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

“Sound much better” is a stretch. I’d get whatever speaker u prefer...the processor, source, and tuning will be the difference. 

The JL component set that would be in the same price range is the C5-653, which have the ability to sound great. Again, comes down to the above mentioned. 

I’ve heard some very nice/expensive speakers sound terrible because of the install/tune. 

Once you get into $700/$800 (and up) speakers...I’d doubt there is a “wrong” way to go. 

SIDENOTE: I’d go with the Morel’s ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentWrath (May 23, 2017)

I agree with MrGreen. The higher end JLs are nice but can get pricey. Just go with what you prefer.


----------



## Mohito (Mar 7, 2011)

Any other feedback? 
I have no easy way to listen to the JL properly...


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohito said:


> Any other feedback?
> 
> I have no easy way to listen to the JL properly...




By properly, u mean in a vehicle? 

I’d check with ur local JL Audio dealers and ask if any of them have the speakers ur interested in......in a demo vehicle. 

U may luck up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoePPIwhite (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohito said:


> Any other feedback?
> I have no easy way to listen to the JL properly...


And always remember that at the end of the day the final processor for your sound system are your own ears and not a sales rep comments. Having said that keep in mind cars are a lousy sound stage, due to this I highly recommend active crossovers and not passive ones.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

If the shop sells JL then they must have a demo vehicle you can listen to with the JL components. The cheaper morel lines have poor quality passive crossovers (just in my limited experience) but the drivers are fairly decent. The morels will probably be better active.

[edit] sorry about he necro I'm gonna blame it on JOE!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Go Morel...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Morel speakers are normally described as laid back sounding. Think of the JL Audio speakers as being one notch less laid back compared to the Morels.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

+1 for morel


----------

